# Kenyi & Peacocks Mix?



## DLLN (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 70 gallon tanks (I have it posted in the Malawi forum) with 3 Gephyrochromis lawsi 5 electric yellows and 12 demasoni. I want want to add more to my tank but I'm not sure what yet (besides a few more demasoni).

I've been looking at other species that could possibly go in my tank and be compatible with the fish I already have and I'm just curious about the following two because I don't really know much about them.

Kenyi and peacocks (any species really that would would with my stock if that possible). Of course there is a chance that these fall in the NO WAY don't put those in there category but I'd just like to get someones opinion on them.
I know Kenyi are very aggressive but that's all I really no about them. (maybe the demasoni and a kenyi won't mix?

Thanks 
Dillon


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

in my experience kenyi dont mix with anything...how bout some white tail acei

ps: i would especially be worried about the demasoni if you introduce a kenyi(blue barred female)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Your tank is getting close to capacity now species wise. Why don't you just get a nice Aulonocara jacobfriebergi type variant, perhaps some Syno's and call it a day?


----------



## DLLN (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep I totally agree with both of your responses... I think i'm just going to increase the number of fish per species.
I had and acei but got rid of them because Fogelhund told me they would hybridize with my lawsi which is probably true (those things breed like crazy lol)

I was talking to Pam Chin on chat last night and she said I could add a few haps in my tank(three at most, all male of different species) she suggested copadichromis, protomela, or scieamochromis. What do you guys think of that? She told me this after looking at my tank, and said a peaceful hap or two might work well because I have a open water area that they would be happy in.
Here is my tank (70 gallon):


----------

